# 76641 with 50



## driley6@hvc.rr.com

New ultrasound breast code 76641 when billed with a 50 modifier is being denied by Medicare. Should these code be billed twice with RT LT? Seems like more work then just adding the 50 modifier. Does anyone have any incite on this?


----------



## aaron.lucas

Yeah, 50 should really only be used for surgeries/injections, otherwise use LT/RT.


----------



## balamurugan.ph

HI 

This document support for All four quadrant ?

if yes means we can code with RT and LT 

if No mean we need to code RT ot LT



Regards,
Balamurugan M,CPC,COC,CCS


----------



## mitchellde

What does the denial state?  Are you certain it is the modifier?


----------



## sivagurulingam

Hi,

For complete ultrasound breast bilaterally code with 76641 RT and 76642 LT
For limited ultrasound breast code with 76642 RT and 76642 LT


----------



## balamurugan.ph

sivagurulingam said:


> Hi,
> 
> For complete ultrasound breast bilaterally code with 76641 RT and 76642 LT
> For limited ultrasound breast code with 76642 RT and 76642 LT



HI sivagurulingam,

even Header ''complete ultrasound breast bilaterally'' but the document must support o' clock position or 4 quadrant otherwise must code as Limited with RT/LT modifier
EG: 12-3,3-6,6-9, and 9-12 (Four quadrant)

Regards,
Balamurugan M


----------



## driley6@hvc.rr.com

The denial says the procedure code in inconsistent with the modifier used or modifier is missing.


----------



## BlancaMancilla

driley6@hvc.rr.com said:


> The denial says the procedure code in inconsistent with the modifier used or modifier is missing.



Are you using a TC next to the 50?


----------



## lnelms

CPT 76641 description specifically states unilateral.  "Ultrasound, breast, *unilateral*, real time with image documentation, including axilla when performed; complete".  MUE value is 2 so you should bill two 76641 with LT & RT if bilateral.


----------

